# Husqvarna chainsaw pics



## Gab250 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I've done one for the Stihls, so I thought I'd better do one for the Huskys, post pics of all your Husky saws. I havent got any to post, lol.

Gab


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 22, 2009)

Gab250 said:


> Well I've done one for the Stihls, so I thought I'd better do one for the Huskys, post pics of all your Husky saws. I havent got any to post, lol.
> 
> Gab



Well, I got ya beat by one..lol

385xp


----------



## E&R_firewood (Sep 22, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945756725/" title="5732_122204911704_621316704_2343166_1503717_n by rebekahmartinez, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2578/3945756725_516deb576d_o.jpg" width="604" height="453" alt="5732_122204911704_621316704_2343166_1503717_n"

i like a good rear view . . . saw is 365 Special


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 22, 2009)

*365 with 372BB kit*

View attachment 109634


and, its for sale.


----------



## Kwdog75 (Sep 22, 2009)

My 394


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 22, 2009)

3120xp




395xpw




390xp




372xpw




575xpw




262xp




346xpg




335xpt


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2009)

All are ported.

NE 346XP





390XPG





372XP BB


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

ported 372 32" 












breathing free





28"









and the dual port muffler since i can add two more pics
top port opend to the max




finished 1" side port





359 didnt even make the grade for this thread


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why do all my saws remind me of the spoon I dropped down the garbage disposal? Your saws are all so SHINY!


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

the 044 has been crushed then rebuilt and is used the most, second used is the 026 then the 372. though the 372 is getting more use since being ported


----------



## ale (Sep 22, 2009)

372xp 288xp 371xpw


----------



## ale (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## little possum (Sep 22, 2009)

350,359,394



394
Well theres one thats not shiny. I wish I had a load of them, check out the herd of stihls on the stihl pic thread


----------



## Freehand (Sep 22, 2009)

The trusty 268.........


----------



## little possum (Sep 22, 2009)

ale, is that 288 new?:jawdrop:
You have a good lookin group of saws.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

My 371XP Big Bore ported muff mod.
















395XP stock ATM, 385XP ported muff mod, 371XP ported BB muf mod.


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

okay the 359 makes it in after all






cookies off tree job i did. one of the few tree jobs ive done. 359 tackled this tree in stock for wearing the 24" bar. tree was 32" give or take a few, probly give a few


----------



## Evan (Sep 22, 2009)

man Aussie those are some fine lookn saws.

whats the 86 sticker on the 371?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evan said:


> man Aussie those are some fine lookn saws.
> 
> whats the 86 sticker on the 371?



86 dba, noise level rating. It's not quite right anymore lol.
That 371 surprised me the most when I cleaned them up.


----------



## Evan (Sep 23, 2009)

i wish my 372 cleaned up like that


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

288 after crash......lol......


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

One of my 262xp's


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

both my 3120's







A couple more of the 288's


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2009)

I do have a few PRO Huskys ............


----------



## GeoffM (Sep 23, 2009)

I just have the one,but I love it.







Geoff.


----------



## nikocker (Sep 23, 2009)

*Here's two!*

Lot's of fun with these two!!

Al


----------



## nikocker (Sep 23, 2009)

*My three Older friends!*

Hot rod 261 converted to a 262, 55, and 141.

Al


----------



## nikocker (Sep 23, 2009)

*My newest.*

Impressive 435!

Al


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 23, 2009)

You look after your saws Al, that 55 looks brand new.


----------



## nikocker (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks.

Al


----------



## MCW (Sep 23, 2009)

I only own one Husky but here she be. Would love a 372XP but the 7900's have knocked them off my wish list


----------



## Kwdog75 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking saws!


----------



## pwoller (Sep 23, 2009)

MCW said:


> I only own one Husky but here she be. Would love a 372XP but the 7900's have knocked them off my wish list





I ran them both one after the other and thought the opposite. Funny how saws feel differant in other peoples hands. Here is my one and only.


----------



## andrew346 (Sep 23, 2009)

A few photos of my one and only Husqvarna. Which is actually my favourite and most used saw
















Admittedly no saw in this photo, just showing off my great Husqvarna sign i got from a dealer who moved premises for a very very small sum! it lights up but i havent quite gotten around to wiring it in permanently


----------



## lewis16 (Sep 23, 2009)

i spy a stihl in the pic above me, what model, is it spare parts saw


----------



## andrew346 (Sep 23, 2009)

good eyes! i contaminated the Husqvarna thread. Yes its a stihl 056av super i picked up very cheap as a project saw. It hopefully wont take too much to get it going, although i dont think the preious owner EVER cleaned it even once... ill look out for the next "post photos of your stihl thread" and hopefully by that time it will be presentable


----------



## floriceeel (Jan 9, 2012)

*my little 435*

View attachment 216197
View attachment 216198


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 9, 2012)

floriceeel said:


> View attachment 216197
> View attachment 216198



that's a crazy big dog for that little bar :hmm3grin2orange:

since we revived an old, albeit deserving thread, here's my 3120:


----------



## M-tooth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> that's a crazy big dog for that little bar :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> since we revived an old, albeit deserving thread, here's my 3120:




Little bit of fire damage? eh, it'll buff out


----------



## jropo (Jan 9, 2012)

334t,357,385 24''

View attachment 216207


385 36''


View attachment 216212


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 9, 2012)

M-tooth said:


> Little bit of fire damage? eh, it'll buff out



gonna run it in the hot saw comp at the next ARKSMOTX get together... 

it's being revived as we speak. It deserves a good name now, it's earned it.


----------



## M-tooth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> gonna run it in the hot saw comp at the next ARKSMOTX get together...
> 
> it's being revived as we speak. It deserves a good name now, it's earned it.



what on it is salvageable?


----------



## rtoms (Jan 9, 2012)

after a new bar and cleaned up my new to me 03 55 rancher... almost didnt wanna post with all the pro saws in this thread


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 9, 2012)

M-tooth said:


> what on it is salvageable?



it's soul and most all the metal bits. Already have almost all the replacement plastics/parts. Look for a build thread sometime in the future. It's also going to be stumpbroke


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 9, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> gonna run it in the hot saw comp at the next ARKSMOTX get together...
> 
> it's being revived as we speak. It deserves a good name now, it's earned it.





Phoenix seems appropriate 

dw


----------



## w8ye (Jan 9, 2012)

My resurrected 357XP though I have several other Husky's.


----------



## M-tooth (Jan 9, 2012)

Im a big Stihl guy but I thought i'd add this project to my collection - husky 51


----------



## viper22 (Jan 9, 2012)

My new 435. Ran a few tanks of premix through it and got it dirty since this pic.


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

viper22 said:


> My new 435. Ran a few tanks of premix through it and got it dirty since this pic.



Peel that nasty blowe's sticker off that thing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## viper22 (Jan 9, 2012)

TK said:


> Peel that nasty blowe's sticker off that thing :hmm3grin2orange:



I did! It was the first thing to go.


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

viper22 said:


> I did! It was the first thing to go.



And when it needs work, tell the dealer it was a gift :smile2:


----------



## wyk (Jan 9, 2012)

*385xpw*


----------



## little possum (Jan 11, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> it's soul and most all the metal bits. Already have almost all the replacement plastics/parts. Look for a build thread sometime in the future. It's also going to be stumpbroke



Did yours already have the adjustable carb?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 11, 2012)

View attachment 216753
View attachment 216754
View attachment 216755


Husqvarna 555 Husqvarna 372XPW Husqvarna 390XP


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 11, 2012)

These are the only ones I seem to have pictures of, a couple of 55's and a 66.


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> View attachment 109634
> 
> 
> and, its for sale.



Those are just too beautiful to sell! :msp_smile:


----------



## ramon257 (Aug 4, 2012)

*/*

View attachment 247354


this is my 288


----------



## turtle561 (Aug 4, 2012)

*fresh 2100*

freshened up and ready to run


----------



## shoe601 (Aug 4, 2012)

*288xp*

View attachment 247410


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 24, 2012)

3120





395





435 - 3120 - 2x395


----------



## MCW (Oct 24, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> 3120




42"? Mine came with the same. Husky branded Power Match Plus. Good bar.​


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 24, 2012)

MCW said:


> 42"? Mine came with the same. Husky branded Power Match Plus. Good bar.


 yer mate 42" .404 .063 ...nice solid bar, great rails & sprocket tip on em


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Production saws......*

This is a recent group photo from the Gypsy Wood Wh#re's thinning adventure in the beautiful Black Hills of South Dakota. Hate to corrupt the Husky thread with those little under powered German saws, but you'll notice that most of them are stashed in the flower planter. Just add dirt, and problem solved.

Also note the pitch pine wart hog that I captured after he showed up on the landing one day. Best reward from the whole adventure, and he is happily living back in Iowa now.

Also, this is the first known photo of the ol' 394 wearin' her nice 34 inch bar and chain that I scored at the GTG from srcarr52. I think that is just sexy.........

R to L : 288xp, 61, 394, and the 262xp.View attachment 259026


----------



## SS Sniper (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeez all of you have real shiny saws, where do I get myself some of that Chainsaw Wax?
Making me jealous.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jun 28, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> All are ported.
> 
> NE 346XP
> 
> ...



that 346xp is quite nice!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jun 28, 2013)

A recent cost effective purchase.

View attachment 302331


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jun 28, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 29, 2013)

570 w/custom dogs by me...View attachment 302374
View attachment 302375


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 29, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> An oldie but a goodie...



+1


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Mike from Maine (Jun 29, 2013)

254xp


----------



## old 040 (Jun 29, 2013)

here's one of many....................View attachment 302380
........................


----------



## Austin Wages (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## SEAM (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is two of mine


----------



## bryanr2 (Jun 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 356678
> Here is two of mineView attachment 356677



looks great with that Sugi!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 26, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> looks great with that Sugi!


I agree! I should add that Steven cleaned it. (359) I just polished it!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jun 26, 2014)

That's a special little saw as you already know. Those that have never had a ported one have no idea what they are missing!


----------



## MnSam (Jun 26, 2014)

Low hour CP


----------



## Thornton (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## farmrboy (Jun 26, 2014)

New 562xp, got an almost new 390xp on the way from a member here.


----------



## farmrboy (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe this will work


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 26, 2014)

C


farmrboy said:


> Maybe this will work


Cool hat!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 26, 2014)

farmrboy said:


> Maybe this will work


I also like the hat..very clever. Well I also like the saw!


----------



## farmrboy (Jun 26, 2014)

Even if I owned Stihl, I'd have to have the hat.


----------

